# Tool storage



## APSNZ (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi guys in looking for a single tool box to house all my taping and finishing tools in one box I can roll onto site im currently using a 105 litre ( I don't know maybe 20-25 gallons) tub but can't fit handles in there and everything is just floating.

I wrap my flat boxes in old towels and internal glazers and applicators are in a separate Tupperware container inside, it is very cumbersome and clumsy to get on site, very difficult to load up a stair void by your self.

Tapepro sell a couple of designs here in Australia but only house certain tools and the prices are on point with a custom built box.

Not opposed to having something built just would prefer to buy off the shelf if possible.

Looking to house 8, 10 & 12 inch flat box, 2x flat box handles, tape pro mud tube, extending roller and flusher pole, banjo, flushers and applicator head, pole sander pole, following blades,hand finishing tools, trowels, staple gun staples, spray glue. Literally everything on to the job I need in one go.


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

Also interested in this, just got a bazooka, a couple boxes and a compound tube. Want to take care of them and make it easy for storage and transport.
I was looking at a Plano type gun case for the bazooka, but haven't found one that is long enough.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

way I do things is take my sequence in for the day thats all


----------



## APSNZ (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah I get that, but I can 2 or 3 coat depending on time of year, Temperature and just general motivation. So I may need banjo, 8 inch, 10 inch flat box, roller, 2 inch glazer, general hand tools, and also potentially a 4 inch glazer or 12inch flat box.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 27, 2020)

I use tool wall to storage my tools


----------



## Foxtrotos (12 mo ago)

Unfortunately, many users make the same mistake — when the tool is not used, it is taken to the garage or basement, left on an unheated balcony. In the warmer months, this is not particularly scary. However, such preservation in winter is fraught with condensation that occurs when the tool is brought into the heat. These drops of moisture are formed not only on the tool's surface but also inside, which leads to disturbances in its operation. Even a simple rasp can start to rust from such treatment. To avoid such a situation, I made special sticks for myself in advance, and when I ordered the tools sandfieldengineering.com, I made a compartment for each tool in advance. This way, I always have ordered, and nothing spoils.


----------

